# Помогите разобраться (компиляция)

## cord

Хочу поставить cdemu-1.0.0, скачал исходники, распаковал, прочитал все Readme и Install...

Пытаюсь установить cdemu-daemon:

```

# ./configure

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for g++... g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for g77... no

checking for xlf... no

checking for f77... no

checking for frt... no

checking for pgf77... no

checking for cf77... no

checking for fort77... no

checking for fl32... no

checking for af77... no

checking for xlf90... no

checking for f90... no

checking for pgf90... no

checking for pghpf... no

checking for epcf90... no

checking for gfortran... gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for ar... ar

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for glib... yes

checking for gobject... yes

checking for gmodule... yes

checking for dbus... yes

checking for libdaemon... yes

checking for libmirage... configure: error: Package requirements (libmirage >= 1.0.0) were not met:

No package 'libmirage' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables libmirage_CFLAGS

and libmirage_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

```

пишет, что не может найти libmirage, хотя я его установил перед этим   :Confused: 

(ставил так же - ./configure && make && make install)

```

# ls /usr/local/lib/ -l

total 1078

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   1152 Янв  4 17:59 libmirage

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 693728 Янв  4 17:59 libmirage.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    966 Янв  4 17:59 libmirage.la

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 Янв  4 17:59 libmirage.so -> libmirage.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 Янв  4 17:59 libmirage.so.0 -> libmirage.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 397623 Янв  4 17:59 libmirage.so.0.0.0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     80 Янв  4 17:59 pkgconfig

# 

```

все устанавливалось по умолчанию (в /usr/local), но почему не находит не понимаю.

Гуру помогите, пожалуйста  :Sad: 

ps

$ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #11 Tue Jan 1 18:28:02 EET 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## ba

export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig

перед configure

ЗЫ просто интересно, а зачем тебе эта софтина???

----------

## cord

Спасибо, получилось установить...

правда работать оно все  равно не хочет:  :Sad: 

```
# /usr/local/bin/cdemud --system-bus

Starting daemon locally with following parameters:

 - num_devices: 1

 - ctl_device: /dev/vhba_ctl

 - audio_backend: (null)

 - audio_device: (null)

 - system_bus: 1

cdemud: cdemud_daemon_initialize: failed to get system bus!

Daemon initialization failed: Failed to connect to D-BUS bus.

```

>>>ЗЫ просто интересно, а зачем тебе эта софтина???

Цитата с оффсайта:

Q: Why should I use the CDemu Kernel Module when i can just mount the ISO9660 filesystem over a loopback device ? (mount -o loop mymovie.iso /mnt/mymovie for example)

A: That only works with ISO images. In other words, only one data track. Many bin/cue images contain more than one track and often times are in the raw format (that means the image also contains the error correction codes from the cd ... an exact binary image). You can't mount these types of images directly.

----------

## ba

 *cord wrote:*   

> cdemud: cdemud_daemon_initialize: failed to get system bus!
> 
> Daemon initialization failed: Failed to connect to D-BUS bus.

 

а dbus-то запущен?

 *cord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >>>ЗЫ просто интересно, а зачем тебе эта софтина???
> 
> Цитата с оффсайта:
> ...

 

это я в курсе... а все-таки зачем эмулировать? есть же достаточно утилей которые понимают такие диски...

----------

## cord

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *cord wrote:*   cdemud: cdemud_daemon_initialize: failed to get system bus!
> 
> Daemon initialization failed: Failed to connect to D-BUS bus. 
> 
> а dbus-то запущен?
> ...

 

да, dbus-daemon и dbus-launch запущены

 *ba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> есть же достаточно утилей которые понимают такие диски...
> 
> 

 

например? (так чтоб не записывать, а просто считать информацию)

----------

## ba

 *cord wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   
> 
> есть же достаточно утилей которые понимают такие диски...
> 
>  
> ...

 

bchunk, bin2iso, mdf2iso, nrg2iso

----------

## cord

Это ж все преобразователи в iso... Как ты себе представляешь образ AudioCD переделать в iso?

/тема - баян.

решения для образов гибридных/музыкальных дисков как такового нет - или записывать на болванку, или... винда, или (вот надеюсь) cdemu  :Smile: 

за "export" спасибо  :Wink: 

----------

## ba

 *cord wrote:*   

> Это ж все преобразователи в iso... Как ты себе представляешь образ AudioCD переделать в iso?

 

толи bchunk толи bin2iso(точно не помню) треки с них в wav сохранятьумеет...

----------

